# Winter Mud fest at Red Creek



## tony1j (Mar 11, 2011)

Any MIMB members going to red creek for mud fest the first week end of February? We will be there. Weather should be nice so I am not bringing the camper, just gonna pitch tents!


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

we should be there , but the only spot they have is a 30amp , we need a 50 amp for the trailer ,so if anyone reading this an have a camper spot with 50 service an might trade for a 30 space let me know


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Me and a buddy are going to try for it. It all depends on if I can get the brute fixed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtyredneck (Jan 3, 2012)

I have been riding at Tower Trax and this sounds like a good reson to try a new place.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Dirty u need to come ride with us sometime! Wherr u at in hammond?


----------



## dirtyredneck (Jan 3, 2012)

i run the 5 minute oilchange on morrison and O.B. wher the old speedee burnt down


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

May be there with our clan of miscreants

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ok, ya me and southernbrute750 work at tire kingdom. Were going to ride sunday if ya wanna meet up at tower trax


----------



## dirtyredneck (Jan 3, 2012)

I'll be there i will have a yellow dewalt radio on the front of my 650 sra


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I just read the rules, and it said DRY COUNTY?! no alcohol allowed. Really? What do you guys do about that? Do they look in your cooler? I like to have a cold beer while i'm riding. I went to Brimstone last year, they looked in my cooler, and my ammo cans. We rode all day with no beer and I wasn't a happy camper. Help a fellow outlaw out.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Lol. Ya says dry but nobody cares. And nobody checks, just gotta be courtious and not bring glass  dont worry we always have a chest full of cold ones!

@dirtyredneck- keep an eye out for my 420, southerns 750, and a yellow canam. Thats us


----------



## dirtyredneck (Jan 3, 2012)

you got it buddy.


----------



## tony1j (Mar 11, 2011)

yeah they just put the dry county on there as a courtesy to let you know to stop and stcok up before you get there lol. I have NEVER been there and NOt had adult refreshments with me. Great place to ride. If you havent been you need to go!


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

2010Bruterider said:


> I just read the rules, and it said DRY COUNTY?! no alcohol allowed. Really? What do you guys do about that? Do they look in your cooler? I like to have a cold beer while i'm riding. I went to Brimstone last year, they looked in my cooler, and my ammo cans. We rode all day with no beer and I wasn't a happy camper. Help a fellow outlaw out.


 just stop in wiggins an stock up, the only time i have ever heard of them checking (county sheriffs) was 4th of july ride 3 yrs ago, the park will not check, we will keep an watch out for you if you make it down, we will be in the first gate(sand creek rd)thats where the camper hook ups are,come by an we can have a cold 1


----------



## tony1j (Mar 11, 2011)

That is where we normally stay when we go but are not bringing the camper this time. Gonna be roughing it in the tents!! Last time we went was for the labor day weekend, had that tropical storm come thru, made for some great riding!!


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

If I can get my buddy to go I will be there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

I wish it was the next weekend! 

I'll be headed down there on the Tuesday after the ride for work and I'm probably bringing the Brute. I'll be in Biloxi for a few weeks if any of you want to ride in February. I've been to Red Creek and Tower Trax a couple years ago but I dont know them very well. It would be nice to have someone to show me around.


----------



## tony1j (Mar 11, 2011)

Col_Sanders said:


> I wish it was the next weekend!
> 
> I'll be headed down there on the Tuesday after the ride for work and I'm probably bringing the Brute. I'll be in Biloxi for a few weeks if any of you want to ride in February. I've been to Red Creek and Tower Trax a couple years ago but I dont know them very well. It would be nice to have someone to show me around.


when you get down here and you are ready to go ride message me. We ride on average 3 to 5 times a week some at night some in the day. The place we ride at all the time has miles of trails, water holes, an lots of mud!! Its great riding and we are always looking for new people to ride with. 
We're about 20 minutes from Biloxi, not hard to get to.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Not going to make it cause I will be at work .


----------



## DownSouthBrute (Jan 2, 2012)

I'll be there!! This is my first time going on a ride like this.. Me and 5 more of my buddies will be there! Gonna see what this brute of mine is made of!! Hope to see y'all there.. We will have shirts on and stickers on our rides that says 65 COUNTY BOYZ! Come holler at us and drink a cold beer!! Line green brute on 30s, white ranger 800 on 30s, and a grizzly 700 on 30s and a few more! Hope to see y'all fellas


----------



## tony1j (Mar 11, 2011)

you'll definitely see us! I'll be on my camoed brute with 29.5 OL's with radiator on top and split tubes rocking the tunes on front, pretty blonde on back seat (or driving if i get tired) and white cooler on back, bunch of hondas, one big blue one, couple other brutes, and some other rides too, most will have orange ballz deep stickers on em.


----------



## tony1j (Mar 11, 2011)

Well, Mudfest is this weekend, there has been plenty of rain and they are even calling for a little more through out the weekend so it should be some GOOD riding!! If you are up there and see a bunch of four wheelers with Ballz Deep stickers on or shirts come drink a beer with us!!
See you there!!


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

will be there with a few friends, camo brute with the black an white mud terrior riding shotgun, hope to see a lot of you there, we will have plenty of cold 1s


----------



## DownSouthBrute (Jan 2, 2012)

rmax said:


> will be there with a few friends, camo brute with the black an white mud terrior riding shotgun, hope to see a lot of you there, we will have plenty of cold 1s


 hopefully i will run into yall! we gonna have a camper set up to. prolly do a little grilling! and i will have a pretty blonde on the back of mine as well lol...


----------



## tony1j (Mar 11, 2011)

Ill be looking for yall!


----------



## tpete69 (Jun 20, 2011)

aight im planning on going up this weekend for mudfest and i've never been to red creek... i have a 03 foreman 450s 4x4 with 27'' vampires and a lift also snorkeled... i've also been watching some youtube videos and that **** looks pretty bad and deep.. you think ole red will make it


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

We have been getting a lot of rain over the past few weeks. How much has been making over to red creek?


----------



## tony1j (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm sorry, just seeing these replies. Cell service sucks up there but had a blast!! Did y'all make it? I got to meet southern brute and even work on some of their rides lol. It was a great time!! Southern, in box new we are planning a big ride least weekend in coach if y'all want to go.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

it was a nasty blast , meet some new people from around vicksburg (600 jello shots), great bunch of people, saw mark at a mud hole , an several more from time to time


----------

